# practising by Golf on the computer ?



## papperlapub (Jul 10, 2006)

Hi, 

it has been a while since I have posted a thread. I played too much golf, no time left for "threading".

However, i am very keen on knowing if anybody else has had the same experience as me. From time to time I play some golf on the computer, e.g tiger woods on PS. I usually play either quite a lot or not at all and whenever I am in one of my Playing phases I definetly play better "real" Golf.

Anybody who has had the same observation?

regards

Papperlapub


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I bought Links 2003 and got tired of it pretty quickly. I tried downloading some famous courses to see if that stimulated my interest, but it did only for a moment. I probably haven't played it in 6 months.

It's just not close enough to the real thing.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

DennisM said:


> I bought Links 2003 and got tired of it pretty quickly. I tried downloading some famous courses to see if that stimulated my interest, but it did only for a moment. I probably haven't played it in 6 months.
> 
> It's just not close enough to the real thing.


If you really want to play Links 2003 at a high level of realism, you need the 1.07 modification that is being developed at apcd-courses.com. It makes available faster, firmer greens, replicating the sort greens that the pros play on. And if you haven't played Andrew Jones rendition of Augusta National 2006 with at least the 1.06 game mod, then you haven't played true Masters conditions. Try it at Firm, Medium or Firm, Fast for a real eye opener. And I don't know what swing you play either... I use the Realtime Swing... I quite clicking years ago. 

I also compete in an online Tour... play the round offline (or online with a friend) and post the results at the website. Choice of US or European Tour, and they follow the real tours as closely as possible, including Majors. $20 a year for Tour membership gets you not only the Tour play, but full forum membership at apcd.courses which includes member benefits like early or exclusive course releases and ground floor entry into the game modifications being spearheaded at the site. 

I guess you can tell that I'm kind of into this whole Links thing. Beats Tiger Woods for game play hands down unless you are just into the 3D eye candy stuff.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

I prefer ot play real golf.. the games are just to easy.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

300Yards said:


> I prefer ot play real golf.. the games are just to easy.


That's fine... just ain't been possible for the last 2 months. And I can play a full round on the computer in 30 minutes, without having to drive anywhere, or buy balls, clubs, pay green fees, etc. I play real golf 3-4 times a week when the course is open, so I get plenty of that too. 

I'd love to play you a match at Augusta National. If you find it "easy" at the settings I'd choose, then you are better than anyone I've ever known at this game. Hmmm... apparently the thumbnail attachment doesn't work.


----------



## 6789 (Feb 4, 2008)

Games don;t really help that much, i have Tiger Woods 07 on PS3, doesn't help to much. Other than playing and practising the next best thing is watching the PGA Tour, you can pick up little things on how the pros play. Course management is really obvious when you watch the PGA Tour


----------

